
The World’s Priciest Sibling Rivalry: Asia’s Richest Man vs His Brother - yarapavan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-06-03/mukesh-ambani-won-the-world-s-most-expensive-sibling-rivalry
======
haltingproblem
Buisness Weeks misses the mark by a mile.

Mukesh the elder brother sitting on 54 billion worth of company paper _was_
always a builder and operator of businesses. He is a chemical engineer and was
enrolled at in Stanford's MBA program but withdrew in favor of running the
project to build and operationalize the largest refinery in India.

He also led the push to build and roll out the group's first mobile venture
which dropped calling rates by 90% back in the late 90s. This was the venture
which the younger brother later inherited in the split and ran into the
ground.

The younger brother is a financial engineer and more comfortable with bankers,
journalists and regulators. He has an MBA from Wharton and has not sufficently
an operator to survive in India's cuthroat and highly competitive environment.

They both began with a similar sized pie and one had 3-4x it and the other has
shriveled it to almost nothing.

